# New documentary: FRESH available free until March 3



## Genipher (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's the link:

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/02/26/fresh-video-documentary.aspx

It's like the sequel to FOOD INC.

Makes me want to get a farm asap!!


----------

